# For anyone who has tried for a girl/ used Shettles timing method advice please



## kate87

Hello ladies

I would like some advice please. I have a little boy. Next month he will be 6 months old. I would like to have my babies close together and want to try for a girl. My son was only 4.10lb when born and we was worried about him because he was so small. I know it is a miracle to have a healthy baby regardless of sex and i would not change the fact that he is a boy for the world. Buuuut it would be brilliant if we could have a girl next. 

I was just wondering if anyone has used the Shettles method. My friend has used believe it or not an app on her phone to keep track of her ovulation days. Shettles says to try for a girl 2-3 days before ovulation 70-80% chance that way where as i looked on some websites and they said to try unto 5 days before and not to try 1 day before and unto 2 days after because that favours boys. And she has conceived a girl using the method of trying 2-3 days prior to ovulation

Annnyways i was just wondering if anyone has experience of tying for a girl. :)

Please nice comments only :)

xx


----------



## skunkpixie

Hey there. I have 2 girls and another girl on the way! The first 2 times we ttc, we were not trying for a particular sex, and used a "2 days on, 1 day off" method of concieving during my fertile period (eg. dtd cycle days 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17).
When ttc our 3rd child we agreed to try shettles method for concieving a boy, as my hubby really wanted a son (even though I actually wanted a 3rd!). We only dtd once my whole cycle, and it was within 24 hours of ovulation and I fell pregnant first month of trying. According to shettles we should have had a 75% chance of having a boy, but we are expecting our 3rd princess!
I wouldnt put a huge amount of faith in the shettles method but Ive heard you should have sex upto 2 days before ovulation and then stop. So if you ovulate on cycle day 14, then have sex up until cycle day 12, then abstain or use protection until after ovulation for your best chance of concieving a girl. 
Good luck xxx


----------



## skunkpixie

*line should be "even though I actually wanted a 3rd girl"


----------



## Nyn

For my dd I loosly charted my ovulation for about 3 months, we had sex up to about 3-4 days before ovulation. I alsotook cranberry supplements to up acidity - worked for me! :)


----------



## BUGaBOO

I wasnt specifically trying Shettles but I did want a girl badly and looking at my ovulation chart we had sex 3-4 days before O

We got a girl :)


----------



## katrus78

I spent lots of time on the extreme gender swaying forums, and overall, Shettles does seem to work, but only together with other methods. The only problem is that it may take you longer to get pg alltogether if you try swaying for a girl. I tried, didn't happen for me. But than again, it turned out we had sperm problems, so ended up doing IVF and taking a chance. If u and your partner know for sure your eggs and sperm are top quality, I would try swaying for sure! But check out the full info on it first! Good luck!


----------



## flashy09

I really wanted to get pregnant so I used an ovulation predictor kit and timed it perfectly. Because of that, I was thinking I was going to have a boy (also had a dream, no morning sickness, etc), but had a little girl. I secretly wanted a girl so was thrilled! But now have no faith in that method.


----------



## JasperJoe

I have had 3 boys and finally I am carrying a girl. The only thing I did different was the position which was doggie. All other times was missionary.


----------



## BlueHadeda

I have 4 kids of which I sort of used Shettles three times successfully. With our first, I got pregnant without knowing when I ovulated. It was a boy.

With our 2nd, I desperately wanted a little girl, so we dtd on days 5 and 4 before ovulation. It worked!

With our 3rd, hubby wanted another boy, so we dtd on days 3 and 2 before ovulation. It was a little boy!

With the 4th, I wanted another little girl, so we dtd on days 4 and 3 before ovulation. I miscalculated, we actually wanted to do it on days 5 and 4 again like my first daughter. Fortunately, it still turned out to be a little girl! 

I think these methods works for some women, but not all. My friend tried it unsuccessfully a few times. Good luck!!


----------



## kate87

Nyn said:


> For my dd I loosly charted my ovulation for about 3 months, we had sex up to about 3-4 days before ovulation. I alsotook cranberry supplements to up acidity - worked for me! :)

thanks for your reply hun :) did u test your ph levels down there? 

xx


----------

